# Just a heads up!



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi folks, just wanted to tell you all about the success i had in cleaning
my red leather the other day using a small steam gleaner/gun. I picked one up off ebay
for about £8 and £5 postage. Called Penguin steam cleaner or something similar.
I've always cleaned the seats with either the wipes you can buy and also liquid leather from time to time
and was pleased with how these worked but when i used the steamer and supplied micro fibre cloth i was amazed at 
how much dirt came out. Seats look like new now :0) Anyway just thought i'd post for those who have coloured seats...
Cheers, Daz


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Can anyone else comment on the use of steam to clean leather? I have silver leather so very interested in this. In addition to steam I've been told that a shopping channel type universal cleaner called Astonish is good at cleaning leather and brings it out like new. This is from someone who has been cleaning his Lexus LS430 seats and home sofa's with it for years!


----------



## keithM (Nov 2, 2007)

excellent idea mate

going to clean my seats this weekend, if i get a crap result might be tempted to buy a steamer

great tip


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Pics needed !! 
I used a hot air gun on a damp micro towel to get a dent out of my seat and i must admit when i wiped the seat down the dirt that came out was untrue. I would say this steam cleaning is a good idea as long as you use a good leather creme afterwards to replace the oils .


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Very intreged id like to see some pictoursif poss.

rich


----------



## DazHulme (Apr 13, 2006)

hi guys/gals. sorry i haven't any before and after pics.
All i can say is that it was the dirt that looks ingrained that came out.
Got the idea after i read on here that someone used a hot towel from the microwave
to open up the leather. I could tell how good it had worked as the white microfiber cloth is now filthy.....
Ps i'm so particular when it comes to cleaning and even i was impressed!!!!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

There is plenty of info on steam cleaners on both Autopia and Detailersworld.

Some swear by them, and some give a word of caution..

But I do like the idea of one, also very good around the home..


----------

